# Help me choose PA speakers



## will r yum (Jul 24, 2009)

I will be buying two of each, I'm just unsure about which. I want the tapco's; i just don't like their width to height ratio.

Behringer P2520 Eurolive
http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHP2520

Tapco by Mackie 6925 2-Way
http://www.zzounds.com/item--TAP6925

Behringer B1220 PRO Eurolive Professional
http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHB1220PRO


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i bought a pair of jbl 15s with horns about seven years ago, and still swear by them.

let me know if you need the model number.

-dh


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

If you haven't bought anything yet, then I'd go for active speakers. So much easier to deal with. 

I saw your other thread and it seems to me like for what you need, and active speaker setup with a passive mixer is what you need. Have you checked out Yorkville products??? They're decent sounding and a good value. Plus they're Canadian!


----------



## will r yum (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going to be getting the Tapco's, I would like an active/powered speaker but I can't find any low price ones with good wattage.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

will r yum said:


> I'm going to be getting the Tapco's, I would like an active/powered speaker but I can't find any low price ones with good wattage.


The problem with doing that is after you buy the speakers, you will be needing an amplifier or two to drive those speakers. That is why people are telling you to get an active speaker so you don't have to buy an amplifier. It would probably cost you less in the long run if you buy the active ones instead.

1200 watts is also overkill and if you are thinking of using those as PA speakers for gigs, it will take more than just buying an amplifier to drive those speakers as you will need a mixer too.


----------



## will r yum (Jul 24, 2009)

You think they'll be too loud for gigs? I realize that i'll need a mixer and an amp. I'm now debating whether to get the Tapco's I posted in this thread or these:
http://www.zzounds.com/item--TAP6915
Which would allow me to get a proper amp and perhaps a very simple mixer.
The question that I really have no idea about is what type of amp should I be buying? How many watts per channel?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

*JBL 4691B speaker cabinets (pair)*

I have a pair of Jbl 4691B speaker cabinets for sale. Horn and 15" speaker passive. You simply won't find a better sounding cabinet, (birch ply) with pole mounts and brand new handles. Email; [email protected]. you can read the specs on the JBL Pro website.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

Another Yorkville vote here, they are right down the road, excellent products and great warrenty.


----------

